# Feedback on the K2 Cinch CTC bindings



## Bostonshayne76 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been looking at these new bindings ( K2 CTC Cinch bindings ) . I like the idea of them opening wide open , and then slipping my feet directly into them . Was curious if anyone else has used them , and can maybe share some pros and cons with me ??


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

ya there cool bindings my bud has them great for easy entry


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

My impressions after riding a buddy's board with Cinchs on them for a couple of runs: Pros - ease of entry and easier to set up versus Flows. Cons - they're heavy as hell and, when on a hill, you need to learn to buckle in on one knee (sometimes).


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the CTX model. Compared with my SP Fastec bindings they are a little heavier but my board with the CTX bindings on is 168cm anyways and I don't notice the weight. Though I do notice the feel and control the bindings do offer..... very nice. 

The only thing I would like the K2 bindings to do is open a little wider like my SP Fastec bindings do.


----------



## chinds4 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was seriously considering getting these bindings until I started to read reviews. There were so many people that complained about the weight of the binding, so I changed my mind. The convenience factor seems awesome but I'd rather have something nice and light when I'm riding than save a few seconds at the top of the slopes. They're good bindings but you just need to decide if you are okay with teh weight.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

To be perfectly honest. Go and pick up a pair in one hand and hold a traditional pair in the other. Not that much difference if at all.

Otherwise go for the SP Fastec, they are very light.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

DC5R said:


> My impressions after riding a buddy's board with Cinchs on them for a couple of runs: Pros - ease of entry and easier to set up versus Flows. Cons - they're heavy as hell and, when on a hill, you need to learn to buckle in on one knee (sometimes).


I think that con about hills is true of any of that type of binding, including Flows. I agree about the heaviness, and I found them unresponsive. Mine are now gathering dust. However, as someone pointed out to me a while back, there are several models of Cinch, and there's a reason why the cheapest ones are cheapest.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

All you need to know is that it has a 3 piece hinge that's made with a cheap pot metal. If you're going for ease of use bindings and K2 you go Auto, otherwise get some Flows.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Donutz said:


> I think that con about hills is true of any of that type of binding, including Flows. I agree about the heaviness, and I found them unresponsive. Mine are now gathering dust. However, as someone pointed out to me a while back, there are several models of Cinch, and there's a reason why the cheapest ones are cheapest.


With Flows or with Cinchs, you almost have to strap in on one knee given the way the entry point works. With regular bindings, you can buckle in on one knee, but it's easier to be sitting, especially when you're on a steep hill.



BurtonAvenger said:


> All you need to know is that it has a 3 piece hinge that's made with a cheap pot metal. If you're going for ease of use bindings and K2 you go Auto, otherwise get some Flows.


BA has spoken


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People sit down to buckle in?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

DC5R said:


> With Flows or with Cinchs, you almost have to strap in on one knee given the way the entry point works.


Do you mean on a hill? I normally lock in standing up, and often don't even come to a full stop, but that's on the gentle slope coming off the chair. On a steep hill I find it much easier to turn so I'm facing the hill, then I can click in while standing.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Do you mean on a hill? I normally lock in standing up, and often don't even come to a full stop, but that's on the gentle slope coming off the chair. On a steep hill I find it much easier to turn so I'm facing the hill, then I can click in while standing.


Same Here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Donutz said:


> Do you mean on a hill? I normally lock in standing up, and often don't even come to a full stop, but that's on the gentle slope coming off the chair. On a steep hill I find it much easier to turn so I'm facing the hill, then I can click in while standing.


Normally, I would be locked in before I get off the lift...the ease of using flows or cinchs. On gently sloped hills, I would do the same as you, but I have to admit, locking in backwards on a bigger hills never crossed my mind . Fak!


----------

